# New Hedgehog Owner Food question



## jdepu1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all! I am picking up my new hedgehog tomorrow!! A girl in a town near me is moving and she cant bring him with her, so I am getting him! 

My main question is about the food. I have been reading a ton about food, and I think I have it narrowed down to 3 to mix together. But she told me she has been feeding him kitten food(which I know isnt good for too long) and she gives him chicken nuggets as treats. Is this terrible?! I don't plan on keeping him on either of these but I want to make sure it wont hurt him to switch foods.

I plan on giving him a mix of... Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, Simply Nourish Indoor Cat foor Turkey & Oatmeal, and Wellness Infoor Adult Cat Food. These are good for them correct? And switching him to it...should I do it all at once or slowly? 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Obviously chicken nuggets need to not continue.

If possible get whatever remains of her old food/mix and work your new mix in slowly in 1/4 amounts.

so 3/4s old and 1/4 new 1st week, 1/2 & 1/2 second, 3/4 new and 1/4 old 3rd week


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Definitely don't feed the chicken nuggets. They're seasoned and usually deep fried. You can feed cooked, unseasoned meat though. For meats, I feed: *Chicken, Turkey, Duck, Lamb, Goat, Rabbit, Venison and Bison*. Make sure they're cooked and unseasoned. Beef and Pork are harder to digest, so I avoid them. Scrambled Eggs are good as well (1 egg per week).

The foods are good, but Wellness can be to rich for some hedgies, just though I should mention that. When introducing new foods, do it this way (if possible):

Week 1: 1/4 new food, 3/4 old food (# of kibbles eaten x 0.25 = # of new)
Week 2: 1/2 new food, 1/2 old food (# of kibbles eaten x 0.50 = # of new)
Week 3: 3/4 new food, 1/4 old food (# of kibbles eaten x 0.75 = # of new)
Week 4: Eating All New Food

When introducing new foods, it's best to do it one at a time. This way if one of the foods is making him sick, you'll know which one. I'd personally start with the Simply Nourish Indoor Cat Food. Then add the Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck after a week. Then add the Wellness after a week.

Oh, and about kitten food (which is used for fat): (Since you didn't mention his age)

Fat (under 6 months): 20% or so
Fat (over 6 months): 8-14%
Fat (runs a lot, losing weight): 16% and up


----------



## jdepu1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

He is 10 months old. So I would assume he should be weaned off the kitten food. Yeah when she said chicken nuggets I was really thrown off! I didn't realized I could feed scrambled eggs tho thats exciting I love scrambled eggs so he can have some of that when I make myself some 

Thanks for saying about the Wellness I do remember reading that. But if I follow you guys advice about one at a time then ill know right away if its too much for him.


----------

